# Big crops



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/big-crops-low-prices-for-a-long-time-ahead-says-cbo


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

hay is advertised for 100 bale in my area. Corn piles at every elevator. Beans need an added subsidy. Why dont some people plant some more grass if grain prices are so cheap. Global ag failing local ag?


----------

